
A Beginner's Guide to Google Website Optimizer - iuguy
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/guide-google-website-optimizer/?utm_source=feedburner
======
rradu
Only problem with GWO as compared to Visual Website Optimizer or Optimizely is
that you have to create a separate version of the page you're testing
yourself. GWO then redirects to visitor that alternate page--so Google warns:

"These URLs could be bookmarked by your users, so after your experiment
finishes, you may want to keep these URLs valid."

I'm not if I want to have a bunch of redirects set up after I finish the
experiments to make sure no one gets a 404.

------
klbarry
Kiss Metrics e-newsletter is one of best online, they consistently have useful
emails with unique information.

